# establish "straight/square" ceiling row on first sheet



## bobmane (Jan 31, 2017)

this guy said that if wall is uneven "measure 48 1/4" out from wall and snap chalk line - then use that to avoid each successive row getting more and more out of square.
It seems to me though that by measuring 48 1/4 off the uneven wall I would just be transferring the same unevenness out from the wall? Am I missing what he meant?


----------



## hendrix417 (Aug 9, 2018)

butt boards.....


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

you measure from other wall to get a strait start line. on cathedral we put nails in the chalk line(sticking out) to help keep first board strait. with the jack you wont need to do that. 

i dont see much of a problem in the pics though? looks like a slight trim of the first sheet would do ya. take the gap measurement off the other end and youll be good.

"butboards" or "floating studs" are a quick fix not the norm.


----------

